# MC Numbers



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions where I can get my MC numbers painted on? I live in Clinton Township.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

I use vinyl letters, they are easy to replace when damaged.
Home Depot 6$ a package for the 3 inch set.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Crusher said:


> Anyone have any suggestions where I can get my MC numbers painted on? I live in Clinton Township.



Print the numbers the way/format/size/font you want on cardstock, cut them out with and x-acto knife, then use what's left (the negative) and do it yourself. That is the way I did it on my catfish boat because I did not want any reflective crap on the bow.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Crusher said:


> Anyone have any suggestions where I can get my MC numbers painted on? I live in Clinton Township.


I would suggest going here http://www.boatlettering.com/


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Once your MC numbers have been applied be sure to place your Watercraft Decal (the one with the expiration date) in the proper location. I routinely see to decals placed incorrectly.

They should be *three (3) inches* to the right of the registration number reading from left to right. Meaning the port side decal should be on the stern side of the number, and conversely, the starboard decal should be on the bow side of the number.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

Actually the registration number example shown could get you a ticket.
They are NOT "BLOCK" lettering and "CONTRASTING" to allow FAST visual assimilation.
Notice how the word BLOCK is capitalised in the MDR capture below.



"The registration number and validation decals must be displayed as follows.


Number must be painted, applied as a decal, or otherwise affixed to both sides of the bow as high above the water line as practical.
Number must read from left to right on both sides of the bow.
Number must be in at least three-inch-high *BLOCK* letters.
Number's color must contrast with the color of the background and be distinctly visible and legible.
Letters must be separated from the numbers by a space or hyphen: *MC 3717 ZW* or *MC‑3717‑ZW.*
No other numbers may be displayed on either side of the bow.
Decals must be affixed on each side of the vessel and placed three inches after the last character of the registration number.










"


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Offfishn said:


> Actually the registration number example shown could get you a ticket.
> They are NOT "BLOCK" lettering and "CONTRASTING" to allow FAST visual assimilation.
> Notice how the word BLOCK is capitalised in the MDR capture below.
> 
> ...


Well, Sorry for my ignorance. My intent was to help the OP with the link to the company. Send me the ticket.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

jampg said:


> Well, Sorry for my ignorance. My intent was to help the OP with the link to the company. Send me the ticket.


Me too, have a nice day!  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

To bore you some more, I went up and grabbed some of the Michigan water safety statues.
Most show the max amount associated with each offense, Judges may add other costs also. 

Be safe in 2018
.
324.78119 Michigan State Waterways Commission. Entering state-operated public boating access site without recreation passport fee being paid or without a valid pass affixed. Maximum fine $100. Effective 5/1/14.

324.80114 Marine Safety. Violating a rule promulgated to establish performance or other safety standards relating to boat construction or the installation, use or carriage of associated equipment. [R281.1231 - R281.1252.] Maximum fine $500. Effective 5/11/07.

324.80122(1) Marine Safety. No certificate on board that is in full force and effect, or decal or number displayed inappropriately on a vessel (including violating a rule promulgated to implement this section [R281.1201 – R281.1209]). Maximum fine $500. Effective 5/11/07.

324.80124(15) Marine Safety. Improper decal display (including violating a rule promulgated to implement this subsection [R281.1206 & R281.1208]). Maximum fine $500. .

324.80124(17) Marine Safety. No decal issued for a vessel or expired decal. Maximum fine $500.

324.80130f Marine Safety. Abandoned vessel. Violation as provided for in MCL 324.8905a.

324.80142 Marine Safety. Persons under 6 years of age not wearing a personal flotation device. Maximum fine $100. Effective 4/18/96.

324.80143a Marine Safety. Persons not carrying, storing, maintaining, or using required marine safety equipment onboard. Maximum fine $100. Effective 11/1/12.

324.80144 Marine Safety. Violating enumerated operation rules when there is risk of collision, 1st violation (2nd and subsequent violations remain misdemeanors). Maximum fine $500.

324.80145 Marine Safety. Basic speed law violation. Maximum fine $500. Effective 5/11/07.

324.80146 Marine Safety. Exceeding 55 mph speed limit or violating no-wake speed zone that does not constitute reckless operation (unless waived for authorized marine events). Maximum fine $500. Exceptions noted. Effective 5/11/07.

324.80149 Marine Safety. Counterclockwise operation violation or 100-foot rule violation on any of the Great Lakes, Lake St. Clair, or the St. Clair River (violations on other bodies of water remain misdemeanors). Maximum fine $500. Effective 5/11/07.

324.80151 Marine Safety. Towing a skier after dark. Maximum fine $500. Effective 5/11/07.

324.80152(1)(a) Marine Safety. Failing to have a properly positioned observer onboard when towing a person. Maximum fine $100. Effective 11/1/12.

324.80152(1)(b) Marine Safety. Failing to have a person being towed wear a proper personal flotation device. Maximum fine $100. Effective 11/1/12.

324.80152(3)&(4)Marine Safety. A person who is 16 years of age or older failing to wear a proper personal flotation device while being towed. Maximum fine $100. Effective 11/1/12.

324.80180(2)(e) Marine Safety. Refusing PBT. Maximum fine $500. Effective 3/31/15.

324.80198b(1) Marine Safety. Buoys on a public beach. Maximum fine $500. Effective 5/11/07.

324.80198b(2) Marine Safety. Swimming outside a buoyed swimming area. Maximum fine $500.

324.80205(6) Personal Watercraft. 150-foot rule violation. Maximum fine $500. Effective 11/1/12.

324.80205(7) Personal Watercraft. 2-foot rule violation. Maximum fine $500. Effective 11/1/12.

324.80206 Personal Watercraft. Operating outside channel or where aquatic rooted vegetation visible above surface. Fine $25. Effective 6/27/00.

324.80217 Personal Watercraft. Dealer failing to advise customers of boating safety courses in area. Fine $100. Effective 6/27/00.

324.80218 Personal Watercraft. Dealer failing to provide customers with DNR documents containing PWC laws and safety features. Fine $100. Effective 6/27/00.


----------

